# Tar soiled bottle



## ilovebottles (Aug 31, 2005)

I had a nice bottle that had harden tar inside. I filled it with Berrymans Chemtool Carburetor cleaner. I let it sit for a day. Rinsed it out. The bottle came out very nice. The cleaner is about $15. It can be reused, but once it is no longer usable, the contents are concidered toxic. You have to dispose of it properly.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 11, 2005)

I've had several with that crud. Paint thinner, nothing, gasoline and Kerosene very little effect. Lacquer thinner to some degree worked and Acetone worked pretty well. It's nice to hear of something that worked good on the first try, thanks.


----------

